
Gavel is a project expo judging system - mnem
https://github.com/anishathalye/gavel
======
brudgers
The linked explanatory blog posts:

[1]: [http://www.anishathalye.com/2015/03/07/designing-a-better-
ju...](http://www.anishathalye.com/2015/03/07/designing-a-better-judging-
system/)

[2]: [http://www.anishathalye.com/2015/11/09/implementing-a-
scalab...](http://www.anishathalye.com/2015/11/09/implementing-a-scalable-
judging-system/)

